# Shampoo



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can someone point me in the direction of a link to another thread about proper shampoo and conditioner? Or does anyone want to comment on what they use? Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm using Oster Flea/Tick with Oatmeal. 

I don't usually bath dogs in the winter with the humidity already as low as it is because it really dries out their skin, but when they sit in poop you don't have a choice.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I use Cindra line products. Love 'em. Dilutes 16:1, price is affordable (under $40 for a gallon), and it doesn't screw up my hands like so many other brands


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, Ill look into Cindra. We don't have flees or ticks here so I don't need that type of shampoo. I'm looking for something that smells great and makes her coat super soft and fluffy (I have a Plush). Ill be bathing her twice a month, maybe once a week while we are potty training lol the snow and mud are messy!!! 

Julie


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I use Rosie B Good softer than a pillow shampoo and Rosie B good Smoother than velvet conditioner. It is awesome!!! It made my dogs coat so soft it smells amazing and his coat is so nice and bright!!! I wont buy any other shampoos I have tried so many

Isle of Dogs - Rosie B. Good

There are the brands. 

I buy it at Petco. Its expensive but well worth it!!

You shouldn't bathe often it takes away the dogs natural oils and it can make them itchy and actually do the opposite of what you want. You can buy wipes for their coat of the mud and such. I bathe every few months. Brushing is also good to help stimulate the natural oils and help make the coat shiny.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use Earthbath. why are you going to bathe your dog
twice a month or once a week? towel off the snow.
let the mud dry on her and brush it off.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

This ^


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

I do know you're not supposed to bathe frequently, but honestly you have never seen the mud in our backyard lol! Plus I have small kids AND I'm a little OCD about cleanliness 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Buy him a stack of cheap towels at Wally World and wipe him down thoroughly when you both get in. Keep them in a separate hamper for doing laundry and wash them all together.

You're going to make him very uncomfortable with dried out skin. If you have OCD about cleanliness a GSD dog may not have been the right choice for a new addition to the household.

No one says you can't keep a clean house with a large GSD in the home, but YOU are going to have to work at it that much harder. The dog shouldn't suffer for what he/she can't control.

Wintertime is particularly messy for any sort of house dog, but especially large breeds.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The OP was looking for info on shampoos, not to be criticized for how often she bathes her dog.

My show dogs are bathed once a week. Keeps the coats in good condition. I have NO issues with dry skin except in the case where humidity is low (like now).

I use a moisturizing ready made spray (Cindra Maxicare) to keep coats and skin hydrated. Using a dilution of Infusium 23 conditioner is also excellent for mositurizing the skin.

A gallon of the Maxicare has lasted me over 6 months, as I only use it on dogs that are out of coat or are very itchy.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Jmm4, for the record, GSD coats aren't meant to be soft. The coat should be hard to the touch (to repel water). For an "every day" shampoo, I suggest the Cindra cleansing shampoo, which is low foaming. It's not so harsh.

If your dog is seeming a bit dry, I suggest the moisturizing shampoo.

Once or twice a month, I bathe the dogs, and then cover them in conditioner and let them sit for an hour before rinsing.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jackie, do you know if the Cindra Maxicare helps with the static electricity? It is SO dry here. I have humidifiers running in the main rooms in my house, but I'm still getting shocked some when I touch the dogs. I thought about spraying them with something, but didn't know what to use.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm confused, this is the conformation forum, are we talking about the products we use before a show? I bathe my dog a few days before the show and honestly don't really care what shampoo.

For normal care, I've trained him to turn circles on a large mat in front of the door, so when he comes in he wipes his own feet. He also has a command that means "stop, stand, and wait" so if he's wet or muddy I can stop him and wipe him off. I normally bathe once every 2 months or so.


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Xeph thank you so much. I already have an order form ready for the Cindra. I was going to buy a gallon of shampoo and a gallon of conditioner. And the spray you mentioned Ill have to get too.

As far as bathing too much... I showed Aussies and Belgian Tervurens for a lot of years. The Aussies would be bathed weekly for shows and I used BioGroom. The Tervs I only washed completely once a month but before shows I'd wash their pants, legs, underbelly and chest and fluff up the top later with a blower and a spray bottle. All our dogs have had magnificent coats. 

I've never had a German Shepherd, and though she's registered I don't plan on showing her in conformation. But I will still be using generally the same grooming practices. Xeph you're so right about the coat not supposed to be soft, I'm sorry! She's a puppy right now, soft and fluffy lol so I forget she's going to grow up  I was going to buy the moisture Shampoo but if it will be too harsh to use frequently then Ill use the..what was it? All purpose? 

As far as "you shouldn't have gotten a GSD if you have cleaning OCD" Um...ok? Thanks for your opinion? Sorry if not wanting to let my puppy inside after rolling in mud offends you. Sheesh.

Julie


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

And I wrote this in the conformation forum because you guys shampoo/cond more than anyone out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

If it helps Jmm4 I always leave a towel by the door they come in. I have trained all my dogs, except Jonas" hes a pig" To sit and lift paws to be dried. Ginger does it still and Taz used to do it.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

dogfaeries, the Maxicare does well for static for me, though you may want to look at their Super Coat, too  I believe it is specifically recommended for static.

Jmm, the cheapest place I've found Cindra is from A1 Pet Supply

And yes, the regular Cleansing (it's just called cleansing, purple bottle) shampoo is great for "every day" bathing. At first, I thought it smelled like old lady, but the smell has grown on me, LOL


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If you are bathing her once a week, key is to use a mild shampoo that isn't too drying. I have not used Cindra (except for their texturizing shampoo) so I am not sure what they have in their line, but see if you can find something hypoallergenic for dry, sensitive skin. Definitely use conditioner too if you are bathing more often than every 3 weeks. 

I use a mild, tearless oatmeal shampoo in my shop for frequently bathed dogs, but it only comes in a gallon or 5 gallon size. Earthbath makes a very nice hypoallergenic shampoo. Allergroom is another nice one.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I use Groomers Blend Herbal Extracts shampoo. Leaves a clean scent and the coat feels amazing. 

Groomer's Blend Herbal Extract Shampoo - Free Shipping


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have used the Bio-Groom line of shampoos and love them. Everything from the flea and tick, protein lanolin and oatmeal. They have corresponding conditioners and I especially love their "silk" conditioner for taking static out of a show dog's coat.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You all are tempting me with these anti-static shampoos! My dogs are so static-y right now. Heck I'd be tempted to use it on myself!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

WVGSD said:


> I have used the Bio-Groom line of shampoos and love them. Everything from the flea and tick, protein lanolin and oatmeal. They have corresponding conditioners and I especially love their "silk" conditioner for taking static out of a show dog's coat.


Bio-groom is a good line. I use their Flea & Tick shampoo and dip. Gentle and non-drying. I think any conditioner will take static out of a coat.


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for ALL of the great suggestions guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

I use EarthBath on our pup. Soap free, doesn't dry out the skin, lathers really nicely. Perfect for winter bathing. You can get it at PetCo, very reasonably priced too. I've tried many shampoos before, this is by far the best one.


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you Suki! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am thinking about trying the earthbath or trying Pethead. I just went to petco and they didn't have my Rosie B Good shampoo and I really prefer not to have to order it online, so I will try something new and see how it works for us. My main thing is wanting him to be soft and it brightening his color.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I use Wen.. I use it for my family as well so I figured I would try it. It works AMAZINGLY!! My puppy's hair is very soft I mean very very soft, and the shine is unreal!! I have used it three times with no itch after washes clean off and is 100% natural.


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

I use Head & Shoulders after a professional handler recommended it to me and he gets more attention than I'd like! His training is very much in progress so I can't take any of my senses off him yet while I answer whatever questions people have about him.


----------

